# Shark Tank



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

The dust boot on my Shark HD CNC never really captured all the dust and chips, and I didn't like the way it hid what the bit was doing. So, I built an enclosure to corral the dust so I could get rid of the boot and enjoy the view. Here's a look at my solution.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks very good, Oliver. Sometimes I wish I could do that but it's just not possible. I'll just keep cleaning up what the dust shoe misses.

How hard is it to reach the back shelf? Do the sides open, as well? I assume by the dust pattern on the windows that they're plastic of some sort. In the past I've used a dryer sheet to wipe the windows to keep dust off plastic in a similar situation. You might try that and see if it works.

David


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

David......the dryer sheets are certainly worth a try. Thanks.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Looks very good, Oliver. Sometimes I wish I could do that but it's just not possible. I'll just keep cleaning up what the dust shoe misses.
> 
> How hard is it to reach the back shelf? Do the sides open, as well? I assume by the dust pattern on the windows that they're plastic of some sort. In the past I've used a dryer sheet to wipe the windows to keep dust off plastic in a similar situation. You might try that and see if it works.
> 
> David


It isn't a problem to reach the rear area with the shop vac. What I failed to show was the back of the enclosure which has a removable panel, held with turn screws, that is 9" high by the full width of the cabinet, in the event I need to tile-cut a longer board. It can be opened to vacuum any hard to reach dust and chips. Today I received some Castle Plexo anti-static Plastic cleaner which instantly eliminated the dust and left the plexiglass windows sparkling clear. I'll have to wait to see if the anti-static effect lasts beyond the cleaning.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I should've known you'd be on top of it. And I like the removable panel for tiling - good planning on your part. Nice all the way around!

David


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

ok, I need that.... well thought out..


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

Just curious Oliver. If the dust is contained in a small enclosure, would there be a risk of fire or explosion from the dust? Or are you using a DC to suck out the airborne dust? My cousin left his machine for a few minutes and the bit overheated and caught the work piece on fire. 
Again just my curiousity coming through. I am a retired farmer and had a grain bin explosion once from a shorted wire on a sweeper that sparked and cause a small explosion. Not fun.
Besides that, I think you have a good idea.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Knot2square said:


> Just curious Oliver. If the dust is contained in a small enclosure, would there be a risk of fire or explosion from the dust? Or are you using a DC to suck out the airborne dust? My cousin left his machine for a few minutes and the bit overheated and caught the work piece on fire.
> Again just my curiousity coming through. I am a retired farmer and had a grain bin explosion once from a shorted wire on a sweeper that sparked and cause a small explosion. Not fun.
> Besides that, I think you have a good idea.


Yes, Steve, I have a vacuum port that sucks the fine airborne dust out of the enclosure, and keeps it clear of a potentially dangerous build up of particles.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Oliver that is just what I need for my HD1, how much is the shipping?:grin:

How do you like the low profile clamps you are using to hold your spoil board?


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Oliver that is just what I need for my HD1, how much is the shipping?:grin:
> 
> How do you like the low profile clamps you are using to hold your spoil board?


I really like the low profile clamps on the spoil board, because they are never in the way when mounting a blank, and are always clear of any router movement. 

Sorry, shipping costs are extremely high :smile:. But, here's the Sketchup file so you can make your own.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I've thought about building one for several years. Now I might just do it using your file. Thanks for sharing the sketch up design.


----------

